# Sacramento b14 SERs!!



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

woowhoop! im meeting another guy around sac with a 200. he wants to check out my performace mods. and i wanna check out the rims, suspension and short shift on his. cuz my short shit doesnt want to come in for some reason...grr.

anyway, i thought we should have some more 200 ser's come out. just to meet up and see who all lives in sac. check out eachothers mods. etc etc. maybe get some technical questions answerd. exchange good shop, bad shop experiences. etc etc. then cruise. maybe show off at the "track". IM on AOL or post here.

Im getting my clutch in soon, if my fly gets here before saturday. then after i break it in, we can meet. So id say about next saturday or the week after that!


ps. 

b13 ser's and nx2000's are welcome too. i want one of these for a track beater...hehe. come show off!!

oh, and its a minor 'meet'. im just tired of seeing tegs. i need some nissan therapy! (before mossy)


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

This Friday or Saturday would be cool. Let me know. I'm down for a mini meet.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

cant. my car will be out of commission! hehe...getting werk done on it, so next weekend...


----------

